# Williams College Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Dispatcher
Institution:
*Williams College*

Location:
Williamstown, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/28/2019

Type:
Full-Time

*Job ID: * 301695

*Location: * Williams Campus,Williamstown

*Full/Part Time: * Full-Time

*Regular/Temporary: * Regular

*Opening Details: *

A full-time (40 hours per week), year-round Dispatcher position reporting to the Director of Campus Safety and Security is available. This position works Wednesday through Sunday, 7:00 pm - 3:00 am, with Monday and Tuesday off. Schedules are subject to change based on the needs of the department; mandatory shift, overtime and holiday hours may be required. This position is fully benefited.

Responsibilities include: handling emergency security and routine calls, maintenance of the daily log, dispatching officers accordingly, monitoring the computerized alarm and card access systems and appropriately responding to and directing other calls. The dispatcher will also be responsible for the checking out of equipment, keys, and access cards, as well as implementing emergency paging systems and other duties as needed.

Williams is committed to enriching its educational experience and its culture through the diversity of its staff, students, and faculty. Applicants should highlight relevant experience with building, working with, and supporting broadly diverse community.

*Qualifications: *
Candidates should be able to simultaneously handle emergency and routine situations with excellent judgment and ease. Strong communication and telephone skills are necessary to effectively interact with the College community, fellow staff members and the general public. Attention to detail is imperative to ensure accurate log entries. Basic keyboarding and typing skills are required. Related experience and/or training preferred. Familiarity with computerized systems is beneficial. The Dispatcher may need to work other shifts as needed.

Review of applications will begin on July 28, 2019, and continue until the position is filled. Band 17.

*Conditions of Employment: *
Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable.

*Equal Employment Opportunity: *
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Tapiwanashe Nhundu
Human Resources
Williams College

Online App. Form:
https://staff-careers.williams.edu/psp/cangate/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_


----------

